# Epson WIFI Pages pour iPad2



## Guillaume B (6 Août 2011)

Ma nouvelle Epson  Artisan 725 WIFI n'accepte pas Pages d'Apple  depuis mon
iPad 2.

Lorsque je demande  IMPRIMERune fenêtre s'ouvre et finalement
me dit "aucune imprimante détectée"

Par contre pour les photos et pdf, et pages WEB ça fonctionne.

Je fais quelque chose de pas correct???

Guillaume B.


----------

